# Opening a .wps file in Office 2003



## ayjvee (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi,
Please can someone help with how to open a .wps file in Office 2003?
I have a file, which someone has kindly done for me in 'Microsoft Works' that won't open in my version of Microsoft Office 2003. MS Word just tells me it doesn't recognise the format.
Is there any way of converting this .wps to a .doc or a way of opening it in Office?
Many thanks.


----------



## cjschaf (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you tried opening the file in notepad first?

Right click on the file, go to Open with, select notepad.
You can now save the file as .txt; which Office will open with no issue.

Or have the file resent to you as a .txt file


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

This is an old thread, but I want to post an answer. You can open a .wps file with Office 2007 now. Just right click the file and select open with Office 2007 Word.
It will open in compatability mode and will keep all the formating.


----------

